# after 3 years, im setting up another haunt !



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

i love halloween, i setup a haunted walkthrough in my front yard and use most of my dual car port. i usually go with the black plastic sheeting as walls. this time i will do the same thing however inbetween the walls i was thinking about putting in some coated wiring inbetween the walls or some ropes or something to stop people from running through them when they get so scared lol. i dont know how to upload pictures or videos but soon as i figure it out i'll throw you guys a ton of pics and some vids i have so far. in the mean time, just to let u guys know, i have a 200 foot walkthrough, going through most of my front yard. the architecture of my yard is just perfect for walkthrough's so i have no issues setting one up. this year im also trying to build toktril's vortex tunnel in my haunt. it's really hard for me cause i only have 1 or 2 other people helping me with it. suprisingly enough i've built the entire bridge, with the 3" pvc roller on top. just need to add the rings onto them, and start building the actual tunnel. anyway, i will post more as it develops, i've been working on my haunt for about 2 months so far.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

my 3 dollar fog chiller




































i tried to build a standard vortex tunnel that sits on bike wheels. my problem is i used pvc, and the pvc was swaying back and forth and did not like sitting on the bike wheels... more pics of it below this. this is my motor setup


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

i know you can't see the wheels supporting the 3" pvc up top, that's cause i was just testing the design. i added the wheels and i'll put some more pics up soon

















before and after pics.. here's the car port where im going to have half of my walkthrough


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

this was the stupidest idea i've had ever


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

my hologram dvd this year


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

i've needed lots of this



















i used simpson hangers for my bridge, then just added in 2x4's inbetween each 8' length

in conclusion, i dont setup my haunt untill 1 week before halloween, and start letting people in on halloween night. so you guys wont see the walls up for a few days. hope you enjoy the pics ! any ideas or anything would be awesome as well, i love hearing about people haunts and haunt ideas


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Really looking great, love the peppers ghost! Cant wait to see the finished vortex tunnel, ive always wanted to make one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm laughing at the "I'm such a wuss" comment and the shot of the coffee mug with the "I've needed lots of this" caption

Very ambitious set up. You've got a nice bit of space to work with.

Your cat looks very at home with all the decorations


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! I'd love to have room for a walk through - I've always wanted a vortex tunnel. One of these days...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice decorations and setup you have planned.. Nice job on the tunnel so far, make sure you post pics of the final product.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for all the awesome replies, yah i've worked really hard on some of my props. lol @ roxy, i know huh. i needed mad coffee building that bridge ! it's just 2 of us so far. i hope to update you guys with lots more pics soon. today i think i'll be putting the cloth up for my tunnel. i have to get out there, but i just dont trust them egging in on me after sitting for so long. yah we have alot of room at my house, the dimensions of the walkup concrete is just perfect. i usually will put the black plastic sheeting on poles at each corner and staple them down. the poles like to bend forward cause the dirt loosens up so this year im hanging twine from my car port to the tree across the sidewalk, then some more from the big tree you see in the front, to the same twine, and hang my sheeting that way. for the end pieces of them i will zip tie them together. the vortex tunnel has been the biggest project i've ever done, besides my crank ghost. many thanks to Toktorill and tot13 for the plans for the vortex tunnel, i wouldn't have been able to do it so cheap without their awesome information and wisdom. my tunnel is gonna cost me less than $100 ! (awesome !) my whole entire haunt is pretty much going to be built in addition and around the VT. yah, my cat has the halloween colors lol. she's my little halloween cat


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

the wheels are called "casters" they are kinda expensive at lowes or anywhere else. we just have been saving them for years and years so i saved money on that.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

by the way. i dont setup my decorations until halloween day. i dont trust too many people around this town, so i keep em down until i setup the actual haunted house. however im going to put the "walls" up a week before halloween. this comming monday


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

here's the video of my pepper's ghost, im not gonna use the box for it though, im going to use a table and a big piece of plastic i have in the back. and just angle the plastic from the table to a rope behind the "wall" in my haunt


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Right on! I'm diggin it! I also went with the black plastic sheeting 3.5 mil. Not the strongest but the cheapest. I bought about 4 rolls from walmart at about 8 bucks a pop. I have found that if you have 2x4 as your support beams and staple the black sheeting to that u can also use those little 8 ft boards that are about the thickness of a yard stick. Not sure what their actually called but they are cheaper than buying osb board for every wall. The rope also works well to put a few strands going back and forth with the plastic to make a sturdier wall. (If that makes sense).. Keep up the haunt!


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Right on! I'm diggin it! I also went with the black plastic sheeting 3.5 mil. Not the strongest but the cheapest. I bought about 4 rolls from walmart at about 8 bucks a pop. I have found that if you have 2x4 as your support beams and staple the black sheeting to that u can also use those little 8 ft boards that are about the thickness of a yard stick. Not sure what their actually called but they are cheaper than buying osb board for every wall. The rope also works well to put a few strands going back and forth with the plastic to make a sturdier wall. (If that makes sense).. Keep up the haunt!


yah i buy the same stuff, however i had a roll of a 100' x 10' from a couple years ago, so im gonna use it. im still buying 25' more from walmart cause im missing 1 wall lol. i did my measurements and it comes out to about 130 feet of walls. it's all good. the thing is , i've used 10 foot stakes to hold up the tarp, but no matter how deep in the ground i put it, it always sags inward. oh well, this year im gonna use twine from tree to tree and hang my tarp that way. so far i finished the skeleton on my vortex tunnel. gonna post a vid for you guys right now. thanks for the awesome input !


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks  Toktorill and tot13 !!!! you guys rock ! all the input you guys put into your cheap econostud vortex tunnel really helped me alot. thank you guys so much for the awesome tutorial. i used your exact methods and it works excellent. now i just have to put in my cloth, get it painted and throw in some black lights.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

My Super-Cheap Clownfaced Econostud Vortex Tunnel - HauntForum.com

my entire vortex tunnel method is based on this design. these guys are awesome ! only costed me $100 bucks for the tunnel, because i already had a motor handy. just needed the wood and the pvc


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

$100 bucks... completed it tonight. i'll post another pic tomorrow. already got the cloth on, gonna paint it in the morning... thanks Toktorill

oh yah and i got some fog juice lol


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=156621667766809&ref=notif&notif_t=video_comment


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking good! I've always wanted to make a vortex tunnel. I'm going the easy route and just making a tarp covered pvc dome with a dj laser light and smoke. One thing I would strongly suggest is that you add hand rails... you don't want anyone falling over and ruining your hard work. Keep going!


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

yah a laser show sounds pretty awesome. you dont have to build so much too. the lasers do all the work, i think im gonna do that next year. yah i just put my guard rails on today, and hooked up a dimmer switch to the motor. i have to paint the whole thing in the morning. i still have some minor things to tweak on it as well. if i get done on time im gonna put the walls to my haunted house up tommorow as well. thanks for the compliments, i can't wait to see it all finished hehe.


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=158385884257054


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=158256134270029


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

testing out my lighting


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)




----------

